# New wood on Big South at Rock Lobster



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

If any of you doing the Big South during this week's release and put in at Weird Creek, don't drop into Rock Lobster blind. Thanks to a newly fallen tree, you'll probably want to walk it.


----------

